# NAP Quiktune Sizzor rest ??



## jmr57 (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anybody have thoughts or opinions or experience with the NAP Quiktune Sizzor rest ?? I want a drop-away to shoot with FOB's with and I had it narrowed down to a RipCord Red or a QAD UltraRest LD.......now I saw the Sizzor and wonder if I need to consider it as well. Just can't pull the trigger on which one uuugghhh. Help push me over the edge.


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

I had one on a guardian and really liked it. Easy to tune and had zero contact issues. I bought one for my Hoyt and it lasted about a week before the launcher arms wouldn't stay closed. I suppose it's a dud but I can't seem to trust them now so I'm back shooting biscuits.


----------



## jrboy808 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have the sizzor on two of my bows and i love em. Haven't had any problems, set up is fairly easy. It works great with fobs, maximum clearance top and bottom. (But it didnt work on my Mathews Z7xtreme because the roller cable guard bracket is too big and the rest couldnt get high enough for my arrow to be level with the berger hole). So I put on a QAD Ultra rest HDX and it works great. I still would prefer the sizzor rest for fobs though!


----------



## Peetzakilla (Apr 29, 2010)

My uncle bought one, it broke (within a couple months), they fixed it, been fine ever since, about 2 years now. 

I bought one, it broke (within weeks), they have it now, I'm hoping it's fine forever after. If not, it's getting replaced and sold NIB. 

I love the rest, I don't see how people think it's loud and I've got it on a fairly quiet bow (Katera XL). This will be it's last chance though.


----------



## kyfirefighter (Dec 20, 2008)

had one on an AR 31 and it was GREAT with FOBs, will be putting one on my new Bear Strike soon!






first two shots with the sizzor rest


----------



## jprice03 (Oct 2, 2011)

hello im new but i use a rip cord code red on my d350 works great but im not using fobs how are fobs they look cool do they work well with broadheads ?


----------



## Peetzakilla (Apr 29, 2010)

jprice03 said:


> hello im new but i use a rip cord code red on my d350 works great but im not using fobs how are fobs they look cool do they work well with broadheads ?


FOBs work fine. I don't shoot well enough to see any accuracy difference, if there is one. They don't seem better or worse, louder, quieter, faster or slower, than 2" blazers or fusions, though they are certainly easier to replace. I do hear that they lose less speed over distance but that's not really relevant to me so I've never chronied them to see. 

My only issue with FOBs is that I use the fletch touching my lip as part of my anchor, the FOBs screw with that part.


----------



## 220 (Mar 25, 2005)

Had one on my AlphaMax two years ago, have one on my Carbon Element this year. No issues out of either one. Love it for the fact it's full containment, and the whether you draw and let down a dozen times before shooting, the arrow remains in the same place ready for the shot. Obviously, fletching contact is a non-issue with the Sizzor as well.


----------



## Peetzakilla (Apr 29, 2010)

I just sent mine in for repair... took them two weeks to get it back to me after promising one day turn around. 
Deer season wasn't waiting. I have a Trophy Ridge Revolution now and it's great so far. 
I also have a repaired sizzor for the Hoyt Tec Riser for sale. >:-(


----------

